# Brad Miller



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think it's time for me to say that Brad Miller is really a much better player than I ever realized in the past. I didn't think a seven-footer with such low shot-blocking numbers could be a very valuable player, but I didn't realize how great of a passer and decision maker he is. He was really poorly utilized on the Pacers. 

He's a smart guy and you can feel good about putting the ball in his hands. In a league with so few legitimate centers, he's a real basketball player with a good grasp of the whole game. I'm enjoying seeing him play so well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I think it's time for me to say that Brad Miller is really a much better player than I ever realized in the past. I didn't think a seven-footer with such low shot-blocking numbers could be a very valuable player, but I didn't realize how great of a passer and decision maker he is. He was really poorly utilized on the Pacers.
> 
> He's a smart guy and you can feel good about putting the ball in his hands. In a league with so few legitimate centers, he's a real basketball player with a good grasp of the whole game. I'm enjoying seeing him play so well.


He has really been a sleeper everywhere he has played. He is a very good all-around player. Not real big, real fast, super strong, or super skilled, but he gets the job done.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I thought once he went to the west, he would not do as good having to play against all the allstar big men out west more often, but so far, so good.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

The best thing about this is, he plays for the Kings with Chris Webber and Vlade Divac, who are two of the best passing big men in the league. When C-Webb gets back, these guys could definately cause some matchup problems. You could have a lineup of Miller, Webber, Divac, Bibby and Stojakavic and not have the faintest worry about a clumsy big man handling the ball.

And I agree, Miller has been slept on everywhere he went, but to be honest, I didn't even know he was this good.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

He is one of the closest players to average a triple double in the league 13,10 and 6


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if he ever thought about decimating Shaq... However, he's an excellent all around center, second only to Vlade.

Off Topic: Humbum, your signature is pure jokes :laugh:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I was one of the few people who expected Brad Miller to decline, stats wise, in the West. However, so far this season, he has more than adequeately replaced Webber. He is playing good.


This can only mean one thing......... West just got another "good" big man.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Miller has surpassed my expectations so far. Not really with his ppg or rpg, though he is rebounding better than I thought he could. It's mostly with his passing/apg. He seems to fit very well into the Kings offense. He's easily been the best low post/pinch post center in the league so far this season. We'll see how you progresses. 

Though, like in the East, Miller has his big rebounding games against weak rebounding teams. He’s averaging 8.0 rpg against good rebounding teams like the Warriors, Pistons, Tpups, and Blazers, and 11.4 rpg against weaker rebounding teams like the Jazz, Raptors, Celtics, Knicks, etc.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Though, like in the East, Miller has his big rebounding games against weak rebounding teams. He’s averaging 8.0 rpg against good rebounding teams like the Warriors, Pistons, Tpups, and Blazers, and 11.4 rpg against weaker rebounding teams like the Jazz, Raptors, Celtics, Knicks, etc.


In what world are the Jazz a bad rebounding team? They've been a Top 5 rebounding team for years, and this year, they're only the best rebounding team in the whole NBA.

Here's the rebounding differential for the teams you mentioned:

Utah: +5.5
Portland: +5.3
Detroit: +4.3
New York: +2.4
Golden State: +2.2
Minnesota: -0.3
Boston: -1.8
Toronto: -2.1

Yeah, Toronto and Boston are bad, but otherwise there's little difference between your 'good' rebounding teams and the 'bad'.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I think it's time for me to say that Brad Miller is really a much better player than I ever realized in the past. I didn't think a seven-footer with such low shot-blocking numbers could be a very valuable player, but I didn't realize how great of a passer and decision maker he is. He was really poorly utilized on the Pacers.
> 
> He's a smart guy and you can feel good about putting the ball in his hands. In a league with so few legitimate centers, he's a real basketball player with a good grasp of the whole game. I'm enjoying seeing him play so well.


I liked Brad from the first games I saw him in while he was with Chicago. He is fundamentally sound, makes good decisions, and best of all, <b>he is mentally tough. The Kings are very fortunate.</b>


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> In what world are the Jazz a bad rebounding team? They've been a Top 5 rebounding team for years, and this year, they're only the best rebounding team in the whole NBA.
> ...


Why in the world are we talking about rebounding totals for teams when you don't even mention how many rebounds are available to those teams? Those statistics are pointless without taking opponent FGA per game into account. Come on now. 

I'm talking about players Miller has to go up against to get rebounds. Who does Miller have to challenge for rebounds against the Celtics, Knicks, Raptors, or mighty Utah? Is Utah's AK the only player worth mentioning that Miller's going up against these might East teams? Miller has to battle with guys like Dampier when he plays the Warriors, B. Wallace when he plays the Pistons, KG when he plays the Tpups, and Sheed when he plays the Blazers. And those are only the big name players on those teams. 

And yes, 3.4 rpg is a big differential and doesn't just happen to be some magical coincidental number Miller averages when he goes up against big name rebounding teams. It was obvious from Miller's stats last year, but apparently homer Kings fans like yourself find reality harsh. 

EDIT: Actually, Big Ben never played against the Kings, but Okur, Campbell, and Corliss did and they're still all much better big men than the majority of East teams have, which is sad.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gritty Miller looking like a great addition 



> "I knew he was good," Petrie said, "but I didn't know he was this good."


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Brad has been great, but I think his his high assist numbers could have easily been foreseen.. the way he gets a good majority of his assists is by standing at the top of the key and hitting Peja, Bibby, or Jackson in the corner on on the wings for jumpers off screens..

He is a _good_ passer, and he does get some of his assists off of making nice passes to cutters and what not, but don't let the numbers fool you.. he's no Divac/C-Webb/Malone/Sabonis, mostly he's just a beneficiary of the system..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Brad has been great, but I think his his high assist numbers could have easily been foreseen.. the way he gets a good majority of his assists is by standing at the top of the key and hitting Peja, Bibby, or Jackson in the corner on on the wings for jumpers off screens..
> 
> He is a _good_ passer, and he does get some of his assists off of making nice passes to cutters and what not, but don't let the numbers fool you.. he's no Divac/C-Webb/Malone/Sabonis, mostly he's just a beneficiary of the system..


I agree, he isn't as good a passer as Malone or Divac. Still, he is very good, and I certainly couldn't have predicted he would have done as well as he's been doing so far this season. I don't expect it to last much longer, but his performance definitely shows he's capable. Now, he'll just have to do it in April and May.


----------

